# Spotticat!!!



## ruby55 (Mar 24, 2009)

What a beuatiful, gracious looking old man.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

ruby55 said:


> What a beuatiful, gracious looking old man.


 
thanks Ruby for posting! He is a lovely kitty and spry enough to get over the baby gate on the stairs. I can only hope that at his age (in human years) I can move like that!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He's quite lovely. He looks like quite a big boy too. I love those big fluffy cats.

I had a female colored similarly, but a little less white. My vet called her a tuxedo cat.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Spotticat is gorgeous and I love how Max and him are snuggled together.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

thanks coppers-mom and BeauShel! I love him so very much - he's really been patient with Max and with Leif through their baby stages although I think he does still hold a bit of a grudge against Leif  Max is golden though in Spot's eyes! He is a good cat, yes he is. *swoon*


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Cute!! Don't tell Sam & Dillon but I am WAY more of a cat person than a dog person.. I just love them. :curtain: (imagine how ridiculous I am about cats when I'm this crazy about my dogs....)


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Every time I see a pic of Leif I so admire his beautiful eyes. You are going to have to a lot of girls calling him when he grows up. 
Your kitteh is very beautiful. I had two similar looking cats. One was a ferel cat that we tried so hard to make an indoor cat but he wouldn't have it and the other wasn't the sharpest knife in the drawer but she was a beauty.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

No, Marlene - I can't imagine that!!  That is pretty amazing! And thanks C's mom, my mom gave them to me and it was the only thing I really wanted to pass on. Turned out that way too - he looks so much like his dad - lucky him!  He is a cutie but I'm not sure about that being enough - he is not Mr. Sensitivity my boy - completely clueless when it comes to how to interact with girls and saying nice things. I don't even know if he had said two words to his "girlfriend" this year. He just thinks because it was said at the end of second grade, it's still that way although he won't talk about it, didn't give her a special valentine, may not really talk to her often and considers it a secret at school because he is too shy to have his friends know. I don't know if his "girlfriend" has moved on and Leif wouldn't have a clue either. That boy is going to need a strong, patient woman when he grows up!


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

I am GLAD you shared your pics!! I love Spotticat!! He looks VERY sweet and very fluffy! I just love the giant fluff-ball kitties.  The pics of Spotticat and Max are just adorable!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

momtoMax said:


> No, Marlene - I can't imagine that!!  That is pretty amazing!



I chase the neighborhood outdoor kitties around trying to get them to let me pet them. They always hang out in my front yard teasing the dogs through the window or sitting on the hood of my car when it's warm. They also always run away from me  LOL I would be a crazy cat lady if Jeff wasn't severely allergic. 





momtoMax said:


> That boy is going to need a strong, patient woman when he grows up!


Most men do!! LOL I don't know one boy that has a clue about girls and how to act around them at that age... there's still hope for Leif


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

missmarstar said:


> Most men do!! LOL I don't know one boy that has a clue about girls and how to act around them at that age... there's still hope for Leif


 
Laughs, you'd be amazed. Leif's good friends Ethan and Jonathan are quite the ladies men at the same age - it is always amusing to hear their stories about their many "conquests" and all the presents and things they do for their "girlfriends." Hey, I'm not complaining - I don't plan on letting him date until he's 20 but I'd settle for 18  having a shy boy is much more drama free.


----------

